# Duyuru > Önemli Kitaplar >  Yunanlı'nın Atatürk sevgisi!

## bozok

*Yunanlı’nın Atatürk sevgisi!*


*Rahmi TURAN*
*hurriyet.com.tr* 
*8 Eylül 2008*


*GENERAL Nikolaos Trikupis kimdir? Anadolu’yu işgal eden Yunan ordularının son başkomutanı...* 

*30 Ağustos 1922 günü perişan olan Yunan birliklerinin başında kaçarken 2 Eylül gecesi Türk askerlerine esir düşen General Trikupis anlatıyor:*

*"Sağ kalan birliklerimiz dağınık bir halde İzmir’e kaçmaya çalışıyorlardı.* Bu, bizim için büyük bir mağlubiyet olmuştu. Esir düştüm. Beni önce Garp Cephesi Komutanı İsmet İnönü’ye götürdüler. İnönü beni yanına alarak Mustafa Kemal’in huzuruna çıkardı."

General Trikupis dürüstçe itiraf ediyordu:

*"Atatürk beni mert bir askere yakışır bir şekilde kabul etti.* Gazi’nin bu esnadaki sözlerini hiç unutmayacağım:

*’üzülmeyin general’* dedi *’Siz vazifenizi sonuna kadar yaptınız. Askerlikte mağlup olmak da vardır. Napolyon da vaktiyle esir olmuştur. Size karşı büyük bir hürmet hissi besliyoruz. Misafirimizsiniz. Yakında her şey düzelecektir. Buyurun, istirahat edin.’*

Atatürk’ün bu ince ve nazik muamelesi karşısında ben de bu büyük komutana karşı içimde bir hayranlık duymaya başladım."

* * *

Yukarıdaki satırları, *Hikmet Saim’in* yeni yayınlanan *"Usta Gazeteciler Açıklıyor: Nasıl Atlattım?"* adlı kitabından naklettim. Duayen gazeteci *Hikmet Saim*, kendisine ve meslektaşlarına ait eşsiz habercilik tecrübelerini bu kitapta derledi.

Saim, hem Amazon Ormanları’ndan Elysees Sarayı’na kadar peşinden koştuğu haberlerin serüvenlerini okurlarıyla paylaşıyor, hem de yaptığı röportajlarla ünlü meslektaşlarının birbirinden ilginç muhabirlik tecrübelerini anlatıyor. (Geniş Kitaplık - *0 216 337 15 59)*

* * *

General Trikupis’in anlattıkları, *Hıfzı Topuz*’un anılarından bir bölüm... Topuz, 1952 yılında Atina’daki Türk Büyükelçiliği’nde verilen bir davette karşısında duran 84 yaşındaki güler yüzlü, ak saçlı, zarif adamın *General Trikupis* olduğunu öğrenince heyecanlanıyor ve *"Bu inanılmaz bir olay"* diyerek ondan randevu alıp ertesi gün muhteşem bir röportaj yapıyor.

Mağlup komutan Trikupis’in Atatürk’ten sevgiyle ve büyük bir saygıyla bahsetmesi ilginçtir. Ona yenilen düşman ordusu komutanının bile saygı duyması, bugün Atatürk’e hakaret yağdıran içimizdeki ahlaksızlara bir ibret dersi olmalıdır. Trikupis, Hıfzı Topuz’a şöyle diyor:

*"Bizim, Anadolu’da işimiz neydi? Biz yabancı devletlere alet olduk. Sizden de, bizden de bunca insan öldü. Bu kadar şehit verdik. Sonunda ne oldu. İşte, bugün kardeşiz. Hata idi Anadolu hareketi... Hem de muazzam bir hata!"*

Savaştan 30 yıl sonra, Trikupis’in Atatürk hayranlığını dile getirmesi ve *"Yabancı devletlere alet olduk. Ne diye bizi Anadolu’ya gönderdiler?"* diye yakınmasıtarih kitaplarında yer alacak kadar önemlidir.

Her 29 Ekim’de Atina’daki Türkiye Büyükelçiliği’ne gidip, Atatürk’ün büyük boy fotoğrafı önünde saygı duruşunda bulunan 1868 doğumlu General Trikupis 1959 yılında 91 yaşında öldü.

* * *

Hikmet Saim’in kitabında anılarını anlattığı gazeteciler:

*Faruk Fenik, Gökşin Sipahioğlu, Hıfzı Topuz, Necati Zincirkıran, M. Ali Kışlalı, Yılmaz üetiner, Rahmi Turan, Nail Güreli, Orhan Erinç, Fikret Otyam, Altemur Kılıç, Orhan Koloğlu, Orhan Ayhan.*

Benimle ilgili anılara Hikmet Saim *"üfkeli adamın kanlı baskını"* adını vermiş. Film hikÃ¡yesi gibi heyecanlı bu büyük macerayı bir gün anlatırım.

...

...

----------

